

Intermatrix U7: The First Ubuntu Touch Tablet Available For Pre-Order - vilgax
http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intermatrix-u7-first-ubuntu-touch.html

======
chayesfss
I've had it on my nexus 7, very cool interface

